# any results of GCOC?



## M L (Nov 16, 2007)

I am looking for the results of the GCOC. Has anyone heard anything? Lots of pre-tournament discussions on here but no one posting results.


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

Fished it. Will post lengthy report later. We were 2nd and 3rd in tuna. Winner was 162#. 

Winning dolphin was approx 35#, lots of them but mostly small.

One wahoo was 32# and the only one caught.

No billfish c&r though multiple had hookups.

Water at Independence Hub was beautiful and lots of fish.

Decent blue water few miles south of dbl nipple and anice rip forming up, we were a day or two early.

Most boats went to the canyon and/or squiggles area.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow nice tuna! How many boats fished?


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

I think they had 12 boats....


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats on the tunas, glad to see some nice fish caught.


----------



## Donzi32 (Jan 31, 2009)

We fished the Tourney. Did not have very good luck. Went to Drillship, Horn, and Nautilus. Green water everywhere we went. Thought about Hub, but not sure on fuel. Caught small dolphin and some BF. Did not see any YF or mark anything that we thought might be YF. Shouldhave gone SE. Had good time though. Seemed like good group of people. Maybe bluewater will be in closer next year so more boats will fish.

BTW,if you have aspread out within a 1/2 mile of the "Shady Lady", please pull it in quick. They ran over 3 of our lines. He actuallyburied throttles to make sure he got them. Wehad spread out atNautilus trolling around. They were backed up to rig. We werewayout from rig. He took off with black smoke pouring outexhuast. Ran over lines, then came out of cabin with hands in air. Suckedline off of 3 30W's, then headed South?? You would thinkhe could see outriggers out! Youown me a couple of blue/white Islanders! I have no idea what they weredoing anyway. They showed up just after daylight and would stop, then accelerate quickly to other sideof rig. Then do it again and again.Did not see any lines out. Maybe looking for whales?:banghead


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, you ran all the way to the independence hub, you must have some serious range. What size boat?


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

We fished it and had a great time. We headed for the blue water off South Pass and ended up 145 miles from OB. Had to go into Cypress Cove to refuel to get home. Turned into quite a journey but we found a great rip and pretty blue water. Ended up with first place dolphin. Had a white around the boat for 3 straight passes around a big patch of grass. Watched him chase a chicken dolphin so we caught one and tried live baiting with no luck. It was cool to see him swim right up towards the boat.

They had 14 boats fish which was disappointing to the organizers. I really don't understand the excuse of poor water conditions.... There were 3 or 4 billfish hooked and a 162# YF and to my knowledge all were hooked in green or blue green water. If it is a pretty summer day with seas 1 foot or less I am headed fishing! Thanks to the organizers of the GCOC (no affiliation) for a fun tournament. Maybe next year we can get more participation.

By the way - top boat was a 27' Jupiter CC.


----------



## Shady Grady (Jun 4, 2009)

How many boats were supposed to fish it just curious? 

like what is th norm


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

As of about two weeks ago they were expecting 25-30 boats. I think they should hit that mark next year.


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

As of two weeks ago they were expecting 25-30 boats. Given good conditions, they should have that next year. The water conditions excuse is getting worn out. About time to find a new one.


----------



## Shady Grady (Jun 4, 2009)

well hate that there was only 12 boats but at least they went right?


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

> *skindeep (6/21/2009)*[hr We headed for the blue water off South Pass and ended up 145 miles from OB. Had to go into Cypress Cove to refuel to get home. Turned into quite a journey but we found a great rip and pretty blue water. They had 14 boats fish which was disappointing to the organizers. I really don't understand the excuse of poor water conditions.....


first of all, congrats on first place dolphin!! BUT here is where I start to respond to your comment. I see your post as somewhat of a contradiction. We decided no to fish the tournament due to water conditions as many other boats did. Apparently you dont think water conditions matter, yet you decided to go 145 miles in search of blue water. IF green water is ok to fish, why didnt yo just motor on out 70 or so miles to the Petronius or Powell or any other rig and fish the green water there.The other reason is that when I started to see people backing out of what is already a small tournament, why do I want to put up 1k for entry plus another 1k for possible calcuttas and if i win as category (as you did) you win less than your entry most likely. that just doesnt make since. i could fun fish for free and catch the same fish with no entry fee. Now next year may be a different story. If there are 25 or more boats, then yes it is worth it. I dont mean to be rude or inconsiderate to anyone who took the time and money to fish this tournament, but i hope you start to understand the excuse of poor water conditions. Its not like there isnt any blue water out there, but its just not worth the run with so few boats. So to sum it up, it just wasnt worth running over 100 miles one way to try and catch a fish. especially fill up at a marina just to make it back. Again, congrats on the fish.not being rude, just explaining the poor water conditions excuse most people had.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I figured Stallion would be on here by now posting his report. Guess he didn't find all his fishable water within 45 miles like his "Roff's" said. My guess is that he was part of the tournament, and knew boats were backing out and trying to get people to stay in. Which is a great idea, but definately wrong approach, especially when his bluff was called. Anyway.......................I am letting that go

CONGRATS TO THE BIG TUNA! that is a stud! and glad you guys had a great, but hot weekend. I debated fishing and tooling around chasing blue water, but took the time to float down the river in a tube with a lot of friends and have a cold one! Ihate to say it, but we need a storm or something to stir some stuff up!


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm sure I'll get corrected if I'm wrong, but didn't the same thing happen with this tournament last year. Bad water, pricey entry fee, slim chance of winnings worth the fuel, entry fee. 

Anyway, everyone of you guys beating folks up because they didn't/don't fish this tournament arejust WHINING because enough folks didn't enter to make it worth your while. The whining went on before the tournament and it appears to be continuing. Obviouosly, somthing is going to have to change to get more of a turn out for this event. Also, can't help that the PBGFC Jr and Hargreaves events were this weekend.


----------



## Ropes (Apr 10, 2008)

Iwas on the27 Jupiter that caught the 162 # Tuna. On Friday, Roffs showed the same blended blue finger south west of the Spur that it showed on Wed and Thurs.At 74 miles SE of Orange Beach we started fishing in clean blended blue water w/ bait and good current. We picked up some dolpin on a current push early.Caught the tuna by 9 am, after 2 hours onstand-up50W. Found multiple large logs and trees, but no wahoo bites whichwas strange.(by the way, anyone headed that direction in the next few daysneeds to bevery careful,its a mine field south of the Spur). By 2 pm,the earlierrip made up and it was as ideal, great current push,color change,lotsof debris, andgood bait. The next two hours wehadone, possibly two whites check us out with no hook upsanda coupleof mystery knockdowns. I wish we would have had another hour there, it was just a matter of time.

Needless to say, I'm glad we went fishing. It was beautiful weather and good fishing.Maybe next year more boats will take advantage of reachableblue water and calm seas.


----------



## Ropes (Apr 10, 2008)

And for the record, I would take a cash award tournament over some bean bag chairs anyday. Keep up the good work GCOC, we had a blast.


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

I, of course, think water conditions matter. I get Roffs reports for that very reason. However, I enjoy fishing with friends and I enjoy the tournament atmosphere. We had 5 of us fishing so the entry was $200 a head. There are only a few tournaments aimed at the outboard owner and only a limited number of weekend days when seas are 1 foot or less. I was going to fish regardless of water conditions. If I didnt have the range I would have fished in blue green watersouth of the spur.I am fortunate to have decent range and a comfortable boat so we decided to head southwest in search ofblue water. We couldnt find it and called Roffers at 9:30 to get a verbal on the rip. We made a calculated decision to run further south knowing we would have to stop and refuel. Call us stupid... but we had a blast and the gamble paid off. We won enough to pay our entry fee, fuel, etc. and only bet $400 in calcutta. 

Cliff K (and others) I repect your decision not to fish and by no means wish to get into a heated debate on this subject. I hate these forums when debates turn nasty. Lets just hope the water conditions improve soon. Hopefully, we can have a good turnout for the MBGFC Limited tournament July 25th.


----------



## missprint (Oct 4, 2007)

great tournament the weather was perfect you cant always have all the stars line up perfectly for every tournament so when the weather is right fish them. will be there next year and looking forward to another great tournament.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

weather permitting and water conditions decent, we are in. no need to argue, i was just explaining what you didnt understand. as stated earlier, hopefully some storms from the south will push some better water in.


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry for the late report, been a crazy Monday with a sick child and just got to a computer. 

We fished south/southeast of OB and put in lines around 105 miles offshore. Cut west/northwest early morning and headed across to the blue push south of the spur/east of double nipple. Hooked and fought a big white for 5 mins. ****** put on a show that none of us will ever forget. Jumped 20-30 times in less than 2 minutes - did a full flip at one point! Anyway, ****** knew what he was doing because the jumping pulled hooks. Tremendous let down on board needless to say. We hooked the fish about 90 miles offshore in the clean green water in between area south/soutwest of squiggles and south of Spur/Canyon - on the way to the blue push. 

Lost anice dolphin (30+ atleast) once we hit edge of blue/green push. This was a money fish for sure. Caught a small dolphin (10 lbs)an hour before the bigger dolphin loss. Blue marlin nailed right rigger shortly thereafter, spit hook and then swam through the rest of the baits from right to left. Neat site.

The further north we trolled the better the fishing seemed to get. Weended up having6 knock downs, 2 of which were billfish. Fishing wasn't all that bad, weather was awesome. We had our shots on the pelagics, the luck just wasn't with us. We picked up around 5:35 at 78 miles from OB. 

Obviously didn't place in the dolphin category but did win over $2,000 on the 10 lb dolphin in the calcutta. Paid for our trip! Glad wedidn't put him on the Magma grill as the crew had seriously considered. Just goes to show, bet placement in the calcutta is critical. We went across the board in the dolphin category. 

Congrats to Red Rocket for Top Boat on the big tuna. Sizeable cash, 260 qt. Yetti, custom rod and entry into the Limited in July. Good work. Also, thanks to Chris Couture and PFF. Everyone enjoyed meeting Chris and his family at the Friday night party and captain's meeting.

15 boats with $32,500total pursewas the final tally. It was a fun event and looking forward to next year. Hope to see everyone plus othersback next year.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

That kind of money for a 10# mahi is like ...WOW. Congrats to you guys as well as the other 14 crews. That really isn't a bad purse for that kind of turn out. Sounds like the event was a success regardless of water and participants. Thanks for the report.:usaflag


----------

